# Can you install any CPU on any motherboard?



## computermania (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi guys,

I just had a quick question. I am troubleshooting a computer that had an Intel Celeron processor. It is a Compaq Presario SR1110NX. Either the motherboard or the CPU is fried. I want to troubleshoot the CPU first. So can I buy and install any CPU (AMD or Intel) on the motherboard?

Thanks for all your help in advance.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no you cant just install any cpu on any board


motherboards are either Intel or AMD based

then you have to research which cpu socket you need

then research which cpu's are supported by your motherboard ?????


I would look at the motherboard before I chased the CPU / the cpu tends to be the toughest part in the computer system


----------



## computermania (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks linderman...i will try a new mobo before a new CPU


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c00063244&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=425916


here is what you can put in there

Socket 478 for Intel P4 *Williamette* and *Northwood *processors 
1.4GHZ to 2.8GHz or higher



dont try the prescott cpu's as they will run at only half speed in your motherboard / look on ebay if you want to chase a cpu ??????


----------

